

Getting from 8 Words to Funding - DabAsteroid
http://socalbuzz.wordpress.com/2008/05/28/getting-from-8-words-to-funding

======
DabAsteroid
From the blogpost:

 _a recent article in Business Week, shows how, at least, one company was
successful with their 8 words; that’s how many the Google team used with
Sequioa Capital ... The bottom line is that you really need to understand your
opportunity so well that you can reduce to 8 words and still have people
understand what you are trying to accomplish._

